# Feiergewohnheiten



## Konov (19. März 2011)

moin moin liebe Community,

da wir ja in letzter Zeit mit dem Thema "Bier-oder-Mixbier?" was neues losgetreten haben, habe ich mich entschlossen, mal eure Feier-Gewohnheiten (sofern ihr denn welche habt) auf den Prüfstand zu stellen.

Auch weil ich mit meinen 25 Lenzen immer seltener die Lust zum intensiven Feiern verspüre, interessiert mich eure Meinung.
Wie feiert ihr? Wo am liebsten? Jedes Wochenende oder nur 1 mal im Monat? Womöglich nur 1 mal im Jahr, oder gar nicht?

Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr auch etwas mehr dazu schreiben, z.B. ob ihr viel Alkohol trinkt, ob es jedes mal ein Saufgelage ist, oder ob ihr nur Mineralwasser trinkt und dann tanzen geht... etc.

Da ich viele Leute kenne, die kaum müde werden feiern zu gehen, ich selbst aber immer weniger Lust habe, frage ich mich, wie es bei euch so läuft. Berichtet mir eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. März 2011)

Ich gehe nie. Finde das einfach langweilig, mit einem Glas in der Hand stundenlang rumzustehen und zu labern. Da geh ich lieber richtig tanzen, irgendwo Disco Fox, Tango, Cha Cha Cha, Rumba, Mambo, Jive oder Samba. Das rockt viel mehr.


----------



## Serran (19. März 2011)

Also richtig feiern gehen im Sinne von in die Disco gehen , mach ich ungefähr 2x am Wochenende , und in der Woche manchmal kleIner Privatpartys von Freunden oder bekannten besuchen... Am Liebsten mag ich große Privatpartys , vorzugsweise Hauspartys weil die immer so herrlich chaotisch sind , und Sex , Drugs and Rocknroll einfach Klasse ist!

Alkohol gehört für mich zum feiern einfach dazu , genau wie andere Dinge/Mittel, das heisst ich trink auch in der Woche Alkohol , Was in "rauhen" Mengen heisst , weiss ich jetzt nicht. 

Generell kann es aber auch sein das ich mal eine Woche gar nicht rausgeh , weil ich Erholung brauche oder so , aber eigentlich bin so gut wie immer in "Partystimmung"


----------



## Konov (19. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich gehe nie. Finde das einfach langweilig, mit einem Glas in der Hand stundenlang rumzustehen und zu labern. Da geh ich lieber richtig tanzen, irgendwo Disco Fox, Tango, Cha Cha Cha, Rumba, Mambo, Jive oder Samba. Das rockt viel mehr.



Und das machst du dann mit der Freundin, mit Freunden oder alleine in einer Tanzschule oder in einer handelsüblichen Disse?


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und das machst du dann mit der Freundin, mit Freunden oder alleine in einer Tanzschule oder in einer handelsüblichen Disse?



Naja, mit der Freundin manchmal auf Bälle gehen oder früher auch in der Tanzschule. Wird aber immer weniger, da sie im Schichtdienst arbeitet und ich weit weg wohne... schon doof. Würd gern wieder im Tanzkurs weitermachen.


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2011)

Serran schrieb:


> Am Liebsten mag ich große Privatpartys , vorzugsweise Hauspartys weil die immer so herrlich chaotisch sind , und Sex , Drugs and Rocknroll einfach Klasse ist!




Dann sollest mal mit nach Amerika kommen :b


----------



## Serran (19. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dann sollest mal mit nach Amerika kommen :b



Ich dachte immer das wäre nur in Filmen so , hab das immer für ein Klischee gehalten


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2011)

Naja, in den College Partys ist das so, was man hier so hört (:

zurzeit ist ja Spring Break.


----------



## Shaila (19. März 2011)

1. Unregelmäßige Wochenenden
2. Private und Open Air/Konzerte
3. Mit Freunden und Schulkollegen
4. Alkohol und Tanzen

EDIT:

4. Tanzen und Alkohol


----------



## Olliruh (19. März 2011)

wenn ich feier ,geh ich mestens in Kultur Zenten wie das "Kultopia" in Hagen ,dort spielen meistens geile Bands. 
Dazu trink ich mir immer ein paar Bier & dann gehts pogen *.*
Wer mit kommt ,ist immer unterschiedlich aber es sind immer viele viele Freunde da.
Und aufjeden Fall meine Freundin . C:

joa ansonsten Hauspartys


----------



## schneemaus (19. März 2011)

Ich geh äußerst selten feiern, höchstens 2-3 Mal im Jahr. Ist einfach nicht mein Ding. Viel lieber setz ich mich mit Freunden bei jemandem zu Hause hin und wir plaudern, spielen Konsolen- oder Brettspiele oder gammeln einfach nur rum.

Wenn ich mich dann doch mal zum Feiern überreden lasse, dann für ne Kneipe oder Bar. In Discos war ich sage und schreibe drei Mal und jedes Mal war es mir zu laut, zu voll, zu heiß, zu stickig. Alkohol trink ich sowieso sehr, sehr selten und schon gar nicht in einer Disco, weil ich meistens selbst fahre, um nicht auf andere angewiesen zu sein. Tanzen? Nur in den allerseltensten Fällen auf Dorffesten, wenn Freestyle läuft und mich jemand mit auf die Bühne schleppt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nur in den allerseltensten Fällen auf Dorffesten, wenn Freestyle läuft und mich jemand mit auf die Bühne schleppt.



Obwohl ich gern tanze, mag ich Freestyle gar nicht. Dann lieber Jumpstyle!


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2011)

Ich kann mich eigentlich Serran anschließen, liegt wohl am Alter das man jedes WE unterwegs ist und rumkatert.

Aber andere Rauschmittel abgesehen vom Alkohol kommen mir nicht unter die Augen!


----------



## Serran (19. März 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich kann mich eigentlich Serran anschließen, liegt wohl am Alter das man jedes WE unterwegs ist und rumkatert.
> 
> Aber andere Rauschmittel abgesehen vom Alkohol kommen mir nicht unter die Augen!



Ich denke auch das es was mit dem Alter zu tun hat , aber ob man viele Freunde hat ist glaube ich auch ausschlaggebend , ganz alleine In ne Bar oder Disco würd ich nicht gehen.


----------



## Konov (19. März 2011)

Also ein Tanzfreund bin ich auch zumindest gewesen... wenn die Musik stimmt, kann man immer gut tanzen, dazu muss man nicht mal einen Stil beherrschen.



schneemaus schrieb:


> und jedes Mal war es mir zu laut



DAS ist auch ein großes Problem.
Irgendwie hats mich vor längerer Zeit nicht so gestört, jetzt denk ich immer, ich bekomm Tinitus wenn ich ausser Disse komme. 


Und das mit den Rauschmitteln... naja, bei vielen bekannten von mir ist das Gang und Gäbe - für mich mittlerweile ein no go.
Alkohol reicht ja auch eigentlich um die Birne zu benebeln.


----------



## Serran (19. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist einfach ne Meinungs/Einstellungssache... Und was für Erfahrungen man gemacht ist , ist auch ein wesentlicher Faktor.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. März 2011)

Naja ich geh öfter mal alleine in die Kneipe wenn niemand zur Verfügung steht
Man trifft wirklich interessante Leute


----------



## Somero (20. März 2011)

Wir gehen immer freitags in die Disco (Tanzen/Alkohol) und samstag beim Kumpel in der Wohnung chillen und den Abend Revue passieren lassen um zu gucken ob man noch alles weiß^^.


----------



## LiangZhou (20. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Also ein Tanzfreund bin ich auch zumindest gewesen... wenn die Musik stimmt, kann man immer gut tanzen, dazu muss man nicht mal einen Stil beherrschen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn Leute unbedingt Drogen zu sich nehmen wollen, ihr Körper, ihr Ding. Aber mich fuckt es ab wenn ich dann mti diesen personen zu tun habe weil sie eine Party sprengen oder dann teilnahmslos und stinkend in der Ecke sitzen und Essen udn getränke wegschnorren nur um danach wieder abzuhauen weil sie eh nichts mehr auf die Reihe kriegen. 



@sweet_mushrooms

Das kommt wiederum aufs Alter an imho, in den 19ern kommt das merkwürdig^^


----------



## Laxera (20. März 2011)

hui ein "wo und wann saufe ich mich unter den tisch"-thema 

denn, sorry, nennt mich eine "spassbremse" oder "einen scheiß moral-apostel", aber darum geht es wenn heute leute feiern gehen meistens aka: alkohol soviel wie geht (wenn man kotzt kann man sogar mehr trinken weil dann ist ja der alk wieder aus dem magen draußen), musik so laut wie geht (ich selbst halte es in keiner disse aus, weil ich ohrenschmerzen kriege....naja damit sieht man das ich, im gegensatz zu vielen, noch keine gehörschäden habe) und dann am besten noch iwelche scheiße anstellen (rumpöbeln, kneipenschlägerei anfangen etc.)....

und das nennt man dann feiern....ich nenne das realitätsflucht aka: die meisten die des machen gehören eingewiesen (psychotherapeut inklusive!)

feiere ich? - naja wenn ich es schon so verurteile, dann werde ich es wohl net machen, oder....stimmt: ich feiere kaum, und wenn dann ist mit alk nach ein paar drinks schluss (war erst einmal voll betrunken und dieses eine mal (habe nicht gekotzt) reicht mir)

mfg LAX
ps: so und nun flamed mich, verurteilt mich als "alten scheiß kerl der keine ahnung von spass hat".....*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Konov (20. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> ps: so und nun flamed mich, verurteilt mich als "alten scheiß kerl der keine ahnung von spass hat".....*kopfschüttel*



Naja das ist nun auch ein Vorurteil, ich glaube die meisten hier wollen die nicht flamen für deine Einstellung.
Ist ja letztlich jedem selbst überlassen...

Und ich kann dich eigentlich recht gut verstehen, da du ja 24 bist, sind wir altersmässig auch nicht soooweit auseinander - und meine comments stehen ja etwas weiter oben.
Die Verträglichkeit für Alkohol nimmt IMO auch mit dem Alter ab.

Früher konnte ich gerne mal 4, 5 Bier trinken und alles war in Ordnung. Man war halt leicht beschwipst.
Heute schiebe ich nach 2 Bier schon einen Film und gehe schlafen. ^^

edit:
Übrigens bin ich schon etwas überrascht, da scheinbar fast genauso viele gar nicht feiern gehen, wie die, die jedes WE gehen...
Auch das private Partys das Highlight sind... ich war bisher kaum auf Privatpartys... scheint ein neuer Trend zu sein, zumindest unter den Zockern


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. März 2011)

Zählen LAN-Partys auch als Privatpartys  ?
Dann müsste ich das vielleicht auch noch ankreuzen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2011)

Ich geh eigentlich schon jedes Wochenende raus, Freitag meistens in nen Club oder Disse. In Hamburg hat man ja die eine oder andere Möglichkeit . Alkohol ist dann auch ein Muss, aber nicht in Massen. Der Spaß steht da schon im Vordergrund. 

Samstags ist dann oft Pub angesagt, da kann man mit netten Leute, schöner irischen Musik und nem kühlen Guiness entspannen.  Alles wird natürlich mit Freunden gemacht.


----------



## LiangZhou (20. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> hui ein "wo und wann saufe ich mich unter den tisch"-thema
> 
> denn, sorry, nennt mich eine "spassbremse" oder "einen scheiß moral-apostel", aber darum geht es wenn heute leute feiern gehen meistens aka: alkohol soviel wie geht (wenn man kotzt kann man sogar mehr trinken weil dann ist ja der alk wieder aus dem magen draußen), musik so laut wie geht (ich selbst halte es in keiner disse aus, weil ich ohrenschmerzen kriege....naja damit sieht man das ich, im gegensatz zu vielen, noch keine gehörschäden habe) und dann am besten noch iwelche scheiße anstellen (rumpöbeln, kneipenschlägerei anfangen etc.)....
> 
> ...




Flamen? Für Deine Meinung? Neee

Aber für die Verallgemeinerung. Realitätsflucht? Psychotherapeut gebraucht? Alle wollen sich nur unter den Tisch saufen? Ich bitte Dich -.-


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. März 2011)

Da muss wieder jemand Märtyrer spielen


----------



## Manoroth (20. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Da muss wieder jemand Märtyrer spielen



und was is mit praktisch allen märtyrern passiert? sie wurden meist von ner aufgebrachten meute umgebracht xD


----------



## EspCap (20. März 2011)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und was is mit praktisch allen märtyrern passiert? sie wurden meist von ner aufgebrachten meute umgebracht xD



Sonst wären sie ja auch keine Märtyrer...


----------



## Shaila (20. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> hui ein "wo und wann saufe ich mich unter den tisch"-thema
> 
> denn, sorry, nennt mich eine "spassbremse" oder "einen scheiß moral-apostel", aber darum geht es wenn heute leute feiern gehen meistens aka: alkohol soviel wie geht (wenn man kotzt kann man sogar mehr trinken weil dann ist ja der alk wieder aus dem magen draußen), musik so laut wie geht (ich selbst halte es in keiner disse aus, weil ich ohrenschmerzen kriege....naja damit sieht man das ich, im gegensatz zu vielen, noch keine gehörschäden habe) und dann am besten noch iwelche scheiße anstellen (rumpöbeln, kneipenschlägerei anfangen etc.)....
> 
> ...



Und kannst du das durch irgendwas stützen? Eigene Erfahrungen zählen nicht.


----------



## Dropz (20. März 2011)

eig wird es immer ein einziges Besäufniss


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und kannst du das durch irgendwas stützen? Eigene Erfahrungen zählen nicht.



Naja, wie soll man das sonst stützen? Ich kann das einigermaßen unterschreiben, aber eben auch nur durch eigene Erfahrungen. Oder lässt du es gelten, wenn ich dir Fernsehberichte über das Komasaufen poste?

Die Rede ist ja nicht von allen; es gibt sicher noch Leute, für die Alkohol ein luxuriöses Genussmittel ist, wofür es auch ursprünglich bestimmt war. Bei den meisten jungen Leuten oder jungen "Erwachsenen" ist es mittlerweile ein normales Lebensmittel geworden. Und das sollte eigentlich nicht sein. Aber da steht ja jedem seine eigene Meinung zu.


----------



## Konov (20. März 2011)

Naja ein Bierchen am Wochenende vorm Fernseher bzw. vorm Rechner ist ja auch schon fast ein Grundnahrungsmittel. 

Aber das ist natürlich kein Vergleich zum "Saufen" oder gar Komasaufen... wovon ich hier rede ist EINE Flasche Bier. ^^
Der leichtfertige Umgang mit Alkohol ist ein Problem unserer Konsumgesellschaft.

Ich frage mich ob das bald wieder weniger wird, so wie wir die letzten Jahre auch leichten Zigarettenkonsum-Rückgang bei jungen Menschen hatten. (hab ich mal im TV irgendwo gesehen)
Mehr glaube ich allerdings, dass der Alk die Zigarette teilweise ersetzt hat.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (21. März 2011)

Bei uns ist es zum Ritual geworden jedes zweite Wochenende in eine große Disse.

Delta Duisburg, Delta Essen, Königsburg Krefeld, Polonia Palais in Bochum usw.
Naja wir sind noch relativ jung und das wird sich irgendwann wieder einpendeln. (:

Aber bis dahin.

"Ich will doch nur tanzen."


----------



## Potpotom (21. März 2011)

Im letzten Punkt der Umfrage wird "feiern" auf Saufen (oder auch nicht) und Tanzen (oder auch nicht ^^) reduziert... schade, ist für mich doch mehr als das. Stumpf saufen ist für mich kein feiern sondern einfach nur ein dummes Zeit- und Geldverschwenden.

Freunde treffen und reden, lachen , irgendwelche Spiele spielen (Karten, Dart, Billard etc.) oder auch etwas essen - ob Grillen oder im Restaurant. 

EDIT: Und ja, man kann tatsächlich Spass haben wenn man noch etwas von seiner Umwelt mitbekommt. Spätestens wenn ich angetrunken bin wird auf die Bremse getreten.


----------



## Falathrim (21. März 2011)

Hmm...Standardprozedur am Wochenende: Ein oder zwei Abende zuhause hinsetzen, ne gute Basis an Essen kochen, dann mit ner Flasche Hartalk (zu Zweit) testweise antrinken, wenn wir keinen Bock haben machen wir dann noch was Produktives zuhause, sonst gehts um 23-24 Uhr zur nächstbesten Party...ohne Plan, aber mit ner Menge Feierlaune  Dann ist eigentlich auch egal wohin...Hauspartys sind cool, Bars sind auch immer nett (Haben wir in der Stadt auch ne ganze Variation, neueste Entdeckung die studentische "Hausbar" :>) oder in irgendeinen Club...Hauptsache was mit Menschen machen 
Also: Jedes Wochenende, Mit Freunden (und meiner Sis, aber die ist auch meine beste Freundin ), Diskos, Bars, Hausparty und ordentlich Alkohol


----------



## Laxera (21. März 2011)

naja worauf ich mich stütze?

sagen wir es so, als ich noch schüler war (vor 1,5 jahren) und auch jetzt im studium höre ich gerne den leuten zu was sie am wochenende gemacht haben, vor allem wenn wer wieder erzählt wie sich wer anders benommen hat als er betrunken war.

auch gehe ich doch recht gerne weg (habe ein paar freunde die das ähnlich handhaben mit alk wie ich d.h. der der fährt gar keinen (soll ja auch so sein IMHO auch wenn man nach der probezeit 0,3 promill haben darf soweit ich weiß)) und da beobachte ich auch was andere personen so machen (z.B. wir gehen billiard spielen und direkt daneben ist ne kneipe) und da sieht man wie die leute am trinken sind....

natürlich gucke ich auch dokumentationen/TV-Berichte zum thema d.h. ich denke schon das ich da ne aussage machen kann (sicher ich verallgemeinere etwas, aber wenn es doch gut 50% (eher mehr) der 16-25 jährigen sind die jede woche einmal zum saufen weg gehen, dann stimmt die aussage doch im großen und ganzen!)

mfg LAX
ps: nix gegen ein bier ab und an mal (z.B. wenn championsleague im TV ist  - zumindest wenn ich das spiel gucke)


----------



## Davatar (21. März 2011)

> Unter welcher Gesellschaft geht ihr feiern?


Antwort: Mit hübsche Damen


----------



## Konov (21. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Im letzten Punkt der Umfrage wird "feiern" auf Saufen (oder auch nicht) und Tanzen (oder auch nicht ^^) reduziert... schade, ist für mich doch mehr als das. Stumpf saufen ist für mich kein feiern sondern einfach nur ein dummes Zeit- und Geldverschwenden.
> 
> Freunde treffen und reden, lachen , irgendwelche Spiele spielen (Karten, Dart, Billard etc.) oder auch etwas essen - ob Grillen oder im Restaurant.
> 
> EDIT: Und ja, man kann tatsächlich Spass haben wenn man noch etwas von seiner Umwelt mitbekommt. Spätestens wenn ich angetrunken bin wird auf die Bremse getreten.



Stimmt, da fehlt eine Antwortmöglichkeit, naja jetzt ist es zu spät. ^^


----------



## Neritia (21. März 2011)

Hallo,

so da ich heuer selbst in den kreis der 26er aufgenommen werde  hier mal meine ansicht zu diesem thema:

früher (so 17, 18, 19):
also in meinem maturajahr bzw. noch zu schulzeiten habe ich kein wochenende ausgelassen mit irgendeinem fest
oder einer party  ich war jedes wochenende unterwegs (habe aber nicht jedes wochenende was getrunken) ich war halt hauptsächlich 
wegen meinen schulfreunden unterwegs bzw. mit meinen freunden  

heute:
bin ich seit 4 jahren in einer beziehung. Am Anfang waren wir auch noch jedes wochenende unterwegs (nur gott weiß warum) und haben uns
halt gegenseitig blöd gesagt den freunden vorgestellt. Dann hat sich das ganze gelegt. Natürlich waren wir noch jedes 2. wochenende unterwegs aber es wurde schon weniger.
Wenn ich jetzt dran denke jedes wochenende unterwegs sein zu müssen fängt meine brieftasche an zu weinen xD als studentin hat man nicht viel kohle (ich bekomme kein stipendium und finanziere mein studium selbst, auto kostet auch) mir bleiben im monat wahrscheinlich 100 euro wenns mal viel ist für mich ... d.h. ich habe abstriche gemacht  statt jedes wochenende feiern zu gehen geh ich lieber mal chillig nen kaffee trinken oder setz mich mit bekannten auf der terasse auf nen plausch zusammen 
ab und zu holt mich meine jugend ein XD und dann heißts aber holla die waldfee xD dann kann es schon mal halb 4 - 4 oder noch später werden bis ich mal ins bett komm  
eigentlich wenn ich mal unterwegs bin trinke ich schon alkohol, kommt natürlich auf die jeweilige tagesstimmung und verfassung an xD also da reicht die spanne von "so gut wie nüchtern" bis "komplett hacke dicht". Jedoch ist zweiteres mittlerweile eher die seltenheit (wenns hochkommt mal 1 mal im jahr wo es mir dann aber am nächsten tag total dreckig geht).
warum ich zu beginn meine beziehung erwähnt habe ist folgendes: mein freund ist nicht gerade (und war auch nie der typ) der viel unterwegs war/ist. er ist ein ziemlich ruhiges kerlchen, was mich auch etwas mehr zur ruhe kommen hat lassen. aber gerade auch dadurch dass ich die aktivere treibende kraft bin, kann ich ihn auch dazu bringen mal rauszukommen und ned nur vorm pc zu hocken  passt doch super XD ich neige ned mehr dazu jedes wochenende auf der nächsten party rumzuhängen und er versauert ned zu hause XD (natürlich habe ich einen vorteil ich habe ein taxi das mich nach hause bringt da er auf keinen fall mehr alkohol trinkt) 

allgemein: ich sags mal so ich vertrage je nach stimmung und tagessituation immer verschieden viel manchmal kann ich trinken was ich will kreuz und quer und verspüre nur einen leichten damenspitz, dann gibts tage wo mir 2 bier reichen und ich den gleichen status erreiche. doch gott sei dank kann ich (und das schon etwas länger) den punkt abschätzen wo es dann genug ist und ich den abend wunderschön ohne peinlichkeiten ausklingen lassen kann 

wenn wir unterwegs sind (oder ich alleine kann auch vorkommen) findet man uns meistens in kleinen bars oder clubs, manchmal auch in größeren clubs (geburtstage etc.) ich tanze gerne wenn ich unterwegs bin daher ist es für mich ein MUSS, dass dort etwas partymäsiges gespielt wird, da gefällt mir dann auch schon mal gern pop oder so xD einfach damit ich mich bewegen kann xD stures rumstehen und labern ist mit meinen hummeln im hintern nicht möglich XD

Jedoch beschränkt sich mein ausgehen eher auf unregelmäßige wochenenden, es kann schon auch mal vorkommen dass ich ein monat ned weggehe dafür aber dann manchmal (bei jahrmärkten) jedes wochenende unterwegs bin  
zum wochenendsbier: ich trinke eigentlich wenn ich zuhause bin (vorm pc oder beim fernsehgucken) auch keinen alkohol. Ich brauche auch beim weggehen ned immer meine dosis oO (manche sind ja der meinung ohne alkohol feiern is für omis XD) 

am liebsten sind mir natürlich grillfeiern unter freunden xD (kann oft sehr sehr sehr lustig werden xD) 

lg


----------



## Konov (21. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> am liebsten sind mir natürlich grillfeiern unter freunden xD (kann oft sehr sehr sehr lustig werden xD)
> 
> lg



Oh ja, Grillen im Sommer ist auch was feines.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. März 2011)

Ich gehe nicht feiern. Ich weiß nicht, es bringt mir einfach nichts.

Natürlich mache ich am Wochenende gern mal was mit Freunden, aber wir sind eben eher die Gruppierung, die DVDs schaut + Pizza bestellt oder einfach ins Kino geht.

Als Problem erkenne ich einfach, das ich eh kein Alkohol trinke (-> selten, nur an Familiengeburtstagen) und mir der steigende Alkoholpegel der anderen mächtig auf die Nerven geht.

Natürlich gehe ich gern mal zu wem grillen oder veranstalte auch selbst meine Grillparties, aber es bleibt eben immer etwas ruhiger. Seltener gemischt auch mal mit pokern. Da hat eben jeder hier mal eine Flasche Bier an der Hand, aber insgesamt steht dann eher das essen oder eben Poker im Vordergrund und nicht die Musik, die evtl. im Hintergrund läuft. Da kommt entsprechend auch nur bedingt Schnaps auf den Tisch.


----------



## Neritia (21. März 2011)

Im Winter auch xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> Im Winter auch xD



Wir ham Sylvester auch gegrillt, alles kein Problem.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (21. März 2011)

Da fehlt die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Ich trinke bis (aber NICHT über) zum Limit und lache dann über meine Kotzenden Freunde.

Ich gehe übrigens nicht gerne Feiern. Irgentwie haben sich mit der Zeit die Musikgeschmäcker meiner Freunde und mein Eigener irgentwie in total andere Richtungen entwickelt und daher müsste ich entweder in komischen ranz Discos sitzen oder mir Death Metal antun.


----------



## schattental (21. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wir ham Sylvester auch gegrillt, alles kein Problem.



hehe,waren wir auf der gleichen feier?
wir haben gegen 1 uhr nachts grillwürstchen aufm rost vom feuerkorb gelegt und total breit die teile halbgar gegessen.hätten zwar auch noch vom buffet drinne essen können,aber das war viel geiler...

btt:als ich noch in euerm alter war war ich auch fast täglich feiern,aber das war zu zeiten wo es noch nicht flatratesaufen oder handys gab.da haben wir uns mit mehreren freunden getroffen und sind auf piste gegangen.ich hab heute immer das gefühl das durch das handy alle immer auf der suche nach was noch besserem sind und dabei den eigentlichen spass vergessen,den sie dann übers saufen wieder nachholen wollen...total bekloppt


----------



## Neritia (22. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wir ham Sylvester auch gegrillt, alles kein Problem.



jap total fein  ist anscheinend total im kommen *hust*

@ schattental
das problem ist man trifft sich nicht mehr und trink gemütlich einen sondern verabredet sich am wochenende zur totalen vernichtung (zumindest kommt es mir bei meinem cousin so vor) oO. 
und: halbgare grillwürstchen im winter oO sind die dann ned noch knackig mit eis drauf? xD


----------



## Deathstyle (22. März 2011)

Ich gehe gern feiern. In erster Linie mit und wegen meiner meist weiblichen Begleitung :>
Aber auch ne illustere Männerrunde macht spaß, wobei wir da meistens eher Kickern gehen, FiFa zocken oder ähnliches - in Clubs/Dissen bin ich dann eher mit Mädels.

Edit:
Ah ja, ich bin großer Konzert und Festival Fan, zählt das auch?

Alkoholkonsum ist eher untergeordnet. Mal bin ich total voll, mal bleib ich nüchtern, mal mach ich durch, mal geh ich früh schlafen.


----------



## Alion (22. März 2011)

Da mein ganzer Kollegenkreis aus Hobbyalkoholiker besteht, spielt Alkohol bei mir im Ausgang noch eher eine wichtige rolle. Nicht dass wir jedes Wochenende total betrunken sind, kommt aber schon öfters mal vor. Im Spital ist jedoch noch keiner gelandet. Wir haben uns also immer noch in einem gewissen mass unter kontrolle.
Meistens gehen wir in Bars an Konzerte / Open Airs oder veranstalten Privatpartys. In Clubs gehe ich sehr selten da mir die Preise teilweise einfach zu hoch sind.


----------



## Konov (22. März 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> Da mein ganzer Kollegenkreis aus Hobbyalkoholiker besteht, spielt Alkohol bei mir im Ausgang noch eher eine wichtige rolle. Nicht dass wir jedes Wochenende total betrunken sind, kommt aber schon öfters mal vor. Im Spital ist jedoch noch keiner gelandet. Wir haben uns also immer noch in einem gewissen mass unter kontrolle.
> Meistens gehen wir in Bars an Konzerte / Open Airs oder veranstalten Privatpartys. In Clubs gehe ich sehr selten da mir die Preise teilweise einfach zu hoch sind.



Tja wenn man knapp bei Kasse ist, ist feiern sowieso ein Luxus, dem nur selten gefröhnt werden kann.

Was verstehst du denn unter Hobbyalkoholiker?


----------



## Alion (22. März 2011)

Viel Alkohol trinken, regelmässig bessoffen sein, und wenn man mal unter der Woche feiern geht, egal wie gross der Kater ist, man kann immer noch Arbeiten gehen.


----------



## Neritia (22. März 2011)

hmmm hört sich nach meiner maturazeit an xD


----------



## Laxera (22. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> jap total fein  ist anscheinend total im kommen *hust*
> 
> @ schattental
> das problem ist man trifft sich nicht mehr und trink gemütlich einen sondern verabredet sich am wochenende zur totalen vernichtung (zumindest kommt es mir bei meinem cousin so vor) oO.
> und: halbgare grillwürstchen im winter oO sind die dann ned noch knackig mit eis drauf? xD



jupp - nennt mich "alt" (obwohl ich eigentlich zur "sauf-generation" gehören sollte (also vom alter her...gebohren 86 sag ich nur)) aber das gemütliche zusammensitzen (vll als DVD-Abend, vll mit Pokern, vll auch nur reden, das fehlt mir bei dem ganzen (nix dagegen, wenn bei sowas alk da ist, sofern es nicht drum geht wer sich am schnellsten abschießt, wer den dümmsten mist anstellt wenn er hacke ist oder wer am meisten verträgt....oder wer bei trinkspielen - welche ich im übrigen TOTAL PRIMITIV UND DEKADENT finde - am besten ist....ich spiele halt net gerne mit meiner gesundheit d.h. nicht übermäßig alk trinken, nicht rauchen (2 zigaretten in meinem leben....bei der 2ten wurde mir so schlecht und ich habe 15 min durchgehend gehustet d.h. 2x und nie wieder!) und keine - verdammten - drogen nehmen.)

mfg LAX
ps: am abend dann und wann ein kleines glas whiskey ist aber auch ganz toll (gutes buch (oder nen film) dazu - und beim buch noch ne gute beleuchtung und musik....ah, entspannung pur


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. März 2011)

Ich gehe nicht sehr oft Feieren... aber wenn gehe ich meistens in den Selben Club (Schleich Werbung Klicken) Kenne den Türsteher also kein Problem, der Club ist zwar für bisschen älter gedacht, und wenn ich mal hin gehe dann nur mit meiner Freundin.


----------



## Xelyna (22. März 2011)

"Was beschreibt deiner Meinung nach den Begriff "Feiern" am besten?"


Heim kommen und am nächsten Tag nicht mehr wissen wie überhaupt...


----------



## Perkone (22. März 2011)

War noch nie in ner Disco, und zwar weil: Zu laut (hab sowieso n geringen tinitus), zu voll und ich hasse Menschenmengen einfach. Wenn was gefeiert wird, dann bei Freunden zu Hause (Geburtstag, Grillerei wasauchimmer). Wenn ich tanzen würde, würd ich wahrscheinlich ner Abrissbirne ähneln weil ich davon 0 Ahnung hab. Dafür bin ich meist der erste auf Feiern der n Vollrausch hat u wegpennt... Shice Angewohnheit, da kann ich mich iwie net regulieren.


----------



## Alux (24. März 2011)

Feiern kann sein so um 18 Uhr weggehen und um 12 Uhr am nächsten Tag irgendwo aufwachen und nicht wissen wie man hinkam oder wo man ist.

oder wenn ein Ball ist

Einlass is meistens um 19 Uhr also um 15 Uhr mal vorschweisen dann ab zum Ball da is es so sau teuer das kaum was drinkst und dann so ab 3 uhr früh auf in den Club und irgendwann wirst bei nem Kumpel in der Wohnung wach


----------



## Laxera (25. März 2011)

und das ist dann TOLL?

sorry, wie kann es toll sein irgendwo auf zu wachen (am besten wurde man noch beraubt oder so (handy, geldbeutel, mp3-player etc. weg - recht geschehen würde es einem d.h. ich als polizist, wenn des möglich währe, würde in dem falle die ermittlungen verweigern bzw. keine anzeige annehmen))?

ich meine, vor allem, wenn es schon so weit ist hat man mit sicherheit noch nen filmriss (weil man ja nicht weiß wie man da hin kam wo man jetzt ist) und man weiß nicht welchen mist man angestellt hat (das geht von eingeworfenen scheiben bis zum überqueren einer hauptstraße ohne zebra-streifen oder ampel).....

ich verstehe die menschen nicht (!) - ich bin wohl doch ein alien bzw. ich wurde in der falschen zeit gebohren.....

anmerkung: jedem der das toll findet gehört das ausgetrieben (wenn es sein muss: rausprügeln - und das obwohl ich eigentlich gegen körperliche strafen bin!)

mfg LAX
ps: naja von mir aus sauft euch tot - aber wenn ihr deshalb bei mir auf der motorhaube landet (weil ihr betrunken auf der straße rumtorkelt) dann beschwert euch net


----------



## schneemaus (25. März 2011)

Ich hab zum Thema Alkohol eh ein recht gespaltenes Verhältnis. Aber dieses "Komasaufen" oder "Saufen bis zum Filmriss" geht auch gar nicht. Ich war ein einziges Mal in meinem Leben so betrunken, dass ich davon brechen musste und nen Kater am nächsten Morgen hatte - weil ich damals i-welches selbstgemischtes Zeug mit Tri-Top (dieses Sirup da) getrunken hab, was Null nach Alkohol geschmeckt hat, aber wo extrem viel Alkohol drin war. Natürlich trink auch ich ab und an mal Alkohol, aber sehr begrenzt und wenn dann nur in Maßen - und dann genieße ich es und schütte mich damit nicht weg. Das ist es nämlich, was Alkohol ist - Ein *Genussmittel*.

Wenn ich vorher nicht schon diese Einstellung gehabt hätte, dann spätestens nach meiner ersten Reanimation - eine """"""trockene"""""" (ja, die vielen " sind beabsichtigt) Alkoholikerin, Herz-Kreislauf-Stillstand, im Nachhinein haben wir festgestellt, sie hatte eine Leberzirrhose und darauf folgend Speiseröhrenblutungen. Als wir sie vom Bett hoben, war das erste, was wir fanden, eine halb leere Flasche Chantré. Nie in meinem Leben würde ich dieses Zeug anrühren und werde auch jedes Mal, wenn ich das Zeug sehe, schön dran erinnert, was Alkohol alles anstellen kann. Meines Erachtens sollte jeder, dem die Folgen von übermäßigem Alkoholkonsum nicht klar sind, mal jemanden mit ner Leberzirrhose antreffen (natürlich, wenn derjenige die vom Alkohol hat). Dieser gesunde gelbliche Hautton und die hübschen Aderlinien, die vom Bauchnabel aus nach außen wandern - da will man direkt zur nächsten Flasche greifen!


----------



## Konov (25. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> und das ist dann TOLL?
> 
> [...]



Naja, so ganz alleine biste nicht mit der Meinung, ich halte das auch für totalen Schwachsinn.

Vorallem junge Leute finden daran aber (vllt bei den ersten 3-4 Mal?) einen besonderen Kick oder so... ich glaube ich kann es ihnen kaum verübeln.
Natürlich sollten die Eltern da eine Rolle spielen und entsprechende Aufklärung leisten.

Ich persönlich hab von meinen Eltern diesbezüglich immer ein paar Takte erzählt bekommen und deswegen sind diese Totalabstürze eine absolute Seltenheit geblieben. Und ich lege auch keinerlei Wert darauf.

Aber wie gesagt... die jüngeren Leute... müssen erst noch alles selbst erfahren... wie das eben so ist.


----------



## Neritia (25. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, so ganz alleine biste nicht mit der Meinung, ich halte das auch für totalen Schwachsinn.
> 
> Vorallem junge Leute finden daran aber (vllt bei den ersten 3-4 Mal?) einen besonderen Kick oder so... ich glaube ich kann es ihnen kaum verübeln.
> Natürlich sollten die Eltern da eine Rolle spielen und entsprechende Aufklärung leisten.
> ...



Besser wäre es glaube ich wenn junge leute einen gesunden umgang mit alkohol mitbekommen, anscheinend scheint das zu fehlen.

Alkhohol ist entweder gaaaanz böse oder gut (im falle von alkoholikern oder freundin die ja sooooo kuuuuuhl sind). Aber, dass es auf den gebraucht ankommt wird selten erklärt. 
ich bin mit einem offenen umgang mit alkohol erzogen worden. meine eltern haben mir klipp und klar erklärt welche auswirkungen es gibt, wenn alkohol in zu großen mengen verzerrt wird. jedoch waren sie selbst keine priester  und somit hat man auch gesehen dass meine eltern alkohol trinken.
es ist weniger wichtig ob gut oder böse sondern wie man damit umgeht und ich denke viele jugendliche bekommen das einfach ned mehr mit weil wir uns hier immer nur im einen oder anderen extrem bewegen...


----------



## Konov (25. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> Besser wäre es glaube ich wenn junge leute einen gesunden umgang mit alkohol mitbekommen, anscheinend scheint das zu fehlen.
> 
> Alkhohol ist entweder gaaaanz böse oder gut (im falle von alkoholikern oder freundin die ja sooooo kuuuuuhl sind). Aber, dass es auf den gebraucht ankommt wird selten erklärt.
> ich bin mit einem offenen umgang mit alkohol erzogen worden. meine eltern haben mir klipp und klar erklärt welche auswirkungen es gibt, wenn alkohol in zu großen mengen verzerrt wird. jedoch waren sie selbst keine priester  und somit hat man auch gesehen dass meine eltern alkohol trinken.
> es ist weniger wichtig ob gut oder böse sondern wie man damit umgeht und ich denke viele jugendliche bekommen das einfach ned mehr mit weil wir uns hier immer nur im einen oder anderen extrem bewegen...



Stimmt... es kommt eben immer auf die Mengen an... genauso auch beim Rauchen.
Von sonstigen Drogen würde ich generell immer abraten, da gesundheitliche Folgen nicht 100%ig wissenschaftlich geklärt sind - im Gegensatz zu Alkohol und Tabak.


----------



## Falathrim (25. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> und das ist dann TOLL?
> 
> [...]



Hmm...ich kann das nicht wirklich beurteilen, weil ich bisher immer nach Hause gekommen bin und mir bisher auch noch nichts wertvolles gestohlen wurde. Aber glaub mir, es ist schon verdammt witzig aufzuwachen (mit einem Riesenschädel), erstmal ne Schmerztablette einzuwerfen, ins nächste Zimmer zum Kumpel zu wanken und zu fragen "Du Alter, was haben wir eigentlich gestern gemacht?" Meistens hat man dann so einige Schnipsel zwischendurch (Schminkreste inner Fresse) und nach ein paar Stunden kaputten Rumsitzens dann der alte Kommentar "Das war geil, das machen wir nie wieder". Für jemanden der es nie gemacht hat unverständlich, aber ich würde das nicht missen wollen (in meiner Jugend). Dass man dafür irgendwann zu alt wird ist ne andere Sache, aber witzig ist es allemal.


----------



## Shaila (25. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> Besser wäre es glaube ich wenn junge leute einen gesunden umgang mit alkohol mitbekommen, anscheinend scheint das zu fehlen.
> 
> Alkhohol ist entweder gaaaanz böse oder gut (im falle von alkoholikern oder freundin die ja sooooo kuuuuuhl sind). Aber, dass es auf den gebraucht ankommt wird selten erklärt.
> ich bin mit einem offenen umgang mit alkohol erzogen worden. meine eltern haben mir klipp und klar erklärt welche auswirkungen es gibt, wenn alkohol in zu großen mengen verzerrt wird. jedoch waren sie selbst keine priester  und somit hat man auch gesehen dass meine eltern alkohol trinken.
> es ist weniger wichtig ob gut oder böse sondern wie man damit umgeht und ich denke viele jugendliche bekommen das einfach ned mehr mit weil wir uns hier immer nur im einen oder anderen extrem bewegen...



Okay, dann will ich mal ein wenig dein Weltbild erschüttern. Meine Eltern haben mich nicht aufgeklärt. Ich habe mein erstes Bier mit 11 Jahren getrunken (Zusammen mit meiner Mutter) und dennoch hat es mich nicht umgebracht. Auch mein Gehirn scheint noch in Takt zu sein. Man kann auch alles übertreiben. Sicher, meine Eltern saßen jetzt nicht daneben und haben mir befohlen mir die Kante zu geben, aber sie haben mich sicherlich nie davon abgehalten Alkohol zu trinken. Sie haben es aber auch nicht unterstützt, wenn ich mir das Zeug reinkippe bis zum Umfallen. Da wurde/wird dann schon gesagt: "Mach mal langsam jetzt!"

Ich finde es gut, dass meine Eltern so mit mir umgegangen sind im Bezug auf Alkohol und auch immer noch so mit mir umgehen. Dazu braucht es halt gegenseitiges Vertrauen. Wenn meine Eltern merken würde, dass ich sowas gnadenlos ausnutze (Was ich nicht tue) und mich immer so volllaufen lasse, dass ich in die nächste Ecke kübel, dann würde das ganz Anders aussehen. Ich kann es absolut nicht brauchen, wenn ich ständig jemandem im Nacken sitzen habe, der mir exakt sagt wie ich mich zu verhalten und was ich zu tun habe.

Es bringt nämlich überhaupt nichts einem ständig irgendwas vorzusülzen. Lieber sollte das Motto lauten: Vernunft beibringen. Ein Jugendlicher ist eben auch kein Kind mehr und möchte dementsprechend behandelt werden. Wenn mir dann ständig die Mutter ins Haus fallen würde, wegen jeder noch so kleinen Kleinigkeit, dann würde ich durchdrehen und wisst ihr was das Ergebnis wäre? Das familiere Klima würde darunter leiden. Ich kenne es von genug anderen Eltern und wenn ich mir das so anschaue, dann bin ich ziemlich stolz auf meine Eltern, denn ich denke es ist nicht leicht diesen schmalen Grad zwischen Vertrauen und Kontrolle zu finden. Das merkt man manchmal.

-------------------------

Dann nochmal Allgemein zum Alkohol unter Jugendlichen. Ich warte immer noch auf die Statistik, welche belegt, dass die Jugendlichen wirklich so verantwortungslos mit Alkohol umgehen, wie es hier oft geschildert wird. Behaupten kann man ja vieles. Ich behaupte nämlich mal, dass es bei 19 - 25 jährigen wesentlich schlimmer ist, als bei Jugendlichen (12 - 18) Jahren. Es ist falsch, hier die ganze Jugend als die schlimmsten Alkoholiger darzustellen und das tun manche hier sehr wohl. Das ist schlicht weg zu Allgemein gefasst. Gut, hier stehen halt eigene Erfahrungen gegen eigene Erfahrungen. Oder versuchen hier manche nur ihre Ablehnung gegen Feiern im Allgemeinen damit zu untermauern?

Ach und noch etwas: Gemütliches Zusammensitzen um z.B. zu grillen und Feiern schließen sich ja wohl überhaupt nicht aus. Im Sommer z.B. zelte ich oft mit Freunden und da wird auch gegrillt. Trotzdem kann man dann immer noch so feiern und umgedreht. Das Argument: "Sowas fehlt mir" ist insofern eigentlich nicht tragbar.


----------



## Neritia (25. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Okay, dann will ich mal ein wenig dein Weltbild erschüttern. Meine Eltern haben mich nicht aufgeklärt. Ich habe mein erstes Bier mit 11 Jahren getrunken (Zusammen mit meiner Mutter) und dennoch hat es mich nicht umgebracht. Auch mein Gehirn scheint noch in Takt zu sein. Man kann auch alles übertreiben. Sicher, meine Eltern saßen jetzt nicht daneben und haben mir befohlen mir die Kante zu geben, aber sie haben mich sicherlich nie davon abgehalten Alkohol zu trinken. Sie haben es aber auch nicht unterstützt, wenn ich mir das Zeug reinkippe bis zum Umfallen. Da wurde/wird dann schon gesagt: "Mach mal langsam jetzt!"
> 
> Ich finde es gut, dass meine Eltern so mit mir umgegangen sind im Bezug auf Alkohol und auch immer noch so mit mir umgehen. Dazu braucht es halt gegenseitiges Vertrauen. Wenn meine Eltern merken würde, dass ich sowas gnadenlos ausnutze (Was ich nicht tue) und mich immer so volllaufen lasse, dass ich in die nächste Ecke kübel, dann würde das ganz Anders aussehen. Ich kann es absolut nicht brauchen, wenn ich ständig jemandem im Nacken sitzen habe, der mir exakt sagt wie ich mich zu verhalten und was ich zu tun habe.
> 
> ...





was glaubst du meinte ich mit ein *--->>>>offener<<<<---* umgang mit alkohol? und eigentlich hat mein beitrag genau das ausgesagt was deine textwand ausgesagt hat...soviel dazu, dass du mein weltbild erschüttert hast...und da du dein erstes bier mit deinen eltern getrunken hast das verteufel ich gar nicht ich hab meinen ersten alkohol auch in der gegenwart meiner eltern getrunken...und ich denke dir wird sehr wohl irgendwie beigebracht worden sein dass allzuviel alkohol auch ned das wahre ist...also bitte...

es gibt halt auch ned nur "perfekte" eltern wie deine oder meine es sind, sondern auch jene die alkohol komplett verteufeln ... was auch ned das richtige ist...und wenn du ned mit einem offenen umgang erzogen worden wärst wüsstest du ned dass alkohol auch schattenseiten haben kann, aber so schätze ich dich deinem beitrag zu folge ein ... da dich deine eltern bei übermäßigen konsum darauf hingewiesen haben ... oder noch tun ich weiß ja ned wie alt du bist etc.

EDIT: ich weiß noch immer ned warum manche "aufklären" mit vorsülzen vergleichen -.-


----------



## Shaila (25. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> EDIT: ich weiß noch immer ned warum manche "aufklären" mit vorsülzen vergleichen -.-



Weil es einen Unterschied zwischen aufklären und vollsülzen gibt.


----------



## Neritia (25. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Weil es einen Unterschied zwischen aufklären und vollsülzen gibt.



ja und genau deshalb muss man es ned gleich setzen ...und das scheinst du aber bei meinem beitrag zu tun...


----------



## Vanth1 (26. März 2011)

In clubs bin ich jedes we,in ferien auch in der woche paar mal 
Und zum saufen kann man ja auf dorffeste gehen,ich denke nicht das wenn man sich kaputt saufen will in discos sollte 

Von daher trink ich alkohol(in maßen) und tanze und bin dann dort eig immer mit freunden,da ich es niht mag gaanz allein zu sein ´

Aber meist kenn ich die veranstalter oder hab andere wege kostenlos usw reinzu kommen 

Was ich allerdings hasse ist,das ich ,mit einem klaren südländer aussehen,manchmal von den tührstehern abgewiesen werde,das passiert nicht oft aber es passiert.
Deshalb hab ich glück das ich leute kenne und andere wege habe um irgendwo reinzukommen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. März 2011)

Gerade eben das hier gelesen: Wodka-Tampon: Gefährlicher Trend bei Karlsruher Jugendlichen

Ich musste mir spontan die Schädeldecke auf dem Schreibtisch zerschlagen. So etwas gibts doch nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gerade eben das hier gelesen: Wodka-Tampon: Gefährlicher Trend bei Karlsruher Jugendlichen
> 
> Ich musste mir spontan die Schädeldecke auf dem Schreibtisch zerschlagen. So etwas gibts doch nicht wirklich, oder?



hab ich leider auch gelesen :x Bei mir war der Titel zwar anders aber es kam aufs gleiche hinaus :<


----------



## Kwatamehn (31. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gerade eben das hier gelesen: Wodka-Tampon: Gefährlicher Trend bei Karlsruher Jugendlichen
> 
> Ich musste mir spontan die Schädeldecke auf dem Schreibtisch zerschlagen. So etwas gibts doch nicht wirklich, oder?



Ach du Schei.....


Wie kommt man bitte auf die Idee?



Aber ich fürchte doch, und selbst wenn sowas nur Einzelfälle waren, sobald so ein Artikel im Internet ist - und wenn dort 100x gefährlich,nicht nachmachen,usw steht - es
animiert dann noch mehr dazu.


----------



## Silenzz (31. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ach du Schei.....
> 
> 
> Wie kommt man bitte auf die Idee?
> ...


Mich mit meinen zarten 17 Jahren bestimmt nicht, auch wenn ich gern mal einen trinke, dass ist doch ekelig, allein shcon die Vorstellung. Also ich bin ja experimentierfreudig, aber das ist für mich ne Stufe zu hoch!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (31. März 2011)

Dickes LOL

Haha, ich kann nicht mehr.
<3 

Morgen erstmal ins Delta,Duisburg.

Vielleicht sieht man den einen oder anderen.


----------



## Konov (31. März 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man den einen oder anderen.



... mit nem Tampon im Hintern?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (31. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ... mit nem Tampon im Hintern?



Das wäre mir neu dass man den Anus bzw. das Geschlechtsteil des Tanzpartners beim Tanzen inspiziert.


----------



## Kwatamehn (31. März 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu dass man den Anus bzw. das Geschlechtsteil des Tanzpartners beim Tanzen inspiziert.



Nicht? Was für einen Sinn hat Tanzen dann?


----------



## Shaila (31. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gerade eben das hier gelesen: Wodka-Tampon: Gefährlicher Trend bei Karlsruher Jugendlichen
> 
> Ich musste mir spontan die Schädeldecke auf dem Schreibtisch zerschlagen. So etwas gibts doch nicht wirklich, oder?



Gut, endlich mal was handfestes. Tja, dann lebe ich vielleicht noch in einer "normalen" Gegend. 

Aber man muss sich immer fragen: Woran liegt es?


----------



## Neritia (1. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gerade eben das hier gelesen: Wodka-Tampon: Gefährlicher Trend bei Karlsruher Jugendlichen
> 
> Ich musste mir spontan die Schädeldecke auf dem Schreibtisch zerschlagen. So etwas gibts doch nicht wirklich, oder?



ich frag mich wie langweilig jemanden sein muss. oO wer "erfindet" sowas nur oO


----------



## s0re (1. April 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich gehe nicht sehr oft Feieren... aber wenn gehe ich meistens in den Selben Club (Schleich Werbung Klicken) Kenne den Türsteher also kein Problem, der Club ist zwar für bisschen älter gedacht, und wenn ich mal hin gehe dann nur mit meiner Freundin.


Ach, Liquid ist doch doof  Dachstock ftw 





@ TE

Gehe eigentlich jedes Wochenende raus mit Freunden, d.h. in einen Club oder halt an "Homepartys", meistens fliesst da relativ viel Alkohol (meist Bier), aber Komasaufen gibts nicht. Halt gemütlich was trinken, dann noch was, das übliche halt


----------



## Laxera (2. April 2011)

stellt sich die frage was "das übliche" ist  (kann je nach situation und je nach anwesenden personen ja was ganz what anderes sein - und ja des mein ich ernst)

ui und wieder einer der net nur zum wegtrinken feiern geht....(musste feststellen das das um sich greift, einer meiner freunde (der jahre jünger ist als ich....6 jahre um genau zu sein - jedoch eigentlich vernünftiger als für seine altersgruppe üblich) hat mal geschworen nie zu saufen, leider ist er laufend in "schlechter gesellschaft" und seit nem jahr kippt er sich regelmäßig weg (das geht so weit, das die schon ne regelrechte "logistik-abteilung" haben wegen "vorglühen" (trinken bevor man weg geht, das es dann net so teuer wird).....ich finde das einfach nur schlimm, auch wenn sie es "stufenfete", "motto-party" oder "dorf-fest" nennen, sobald es darum geht sich weg zu trinken hört es bei mir auf. meiner meinung nach gehört jeder der so mit alk umgeht EINGEWIESEN (!) bzw. braucht nen PSYCHOTHERAPEUTEN (!) und nen entzug (jeder der das regelmäßig macht ist IMHO alkoholiker!)

mfg LAX


----------



## schneemaus (2. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gerade eben das hier gelesen: Wodka-Tampon: Gefährlicher Trend bei Karlsruher Jugendlichen
> 
> Ich musste mir spontan die Schädeldecke auf dem Schreibtisch zerschlagen. So etwas gibts doch nicht wirklich, oder?



Doch, sowas gibt es. Und ein ähnlicher "Trend" ist schon seit Jahren bekannt - Wodka- oder Weinflasche in den Ar*** und ab geht's. Höchst gefährlich, da die Darmschleimhaut den Alkohol extrem schnell aufnimmt und sehr schnell ein Rausch folgt, da der untere Teil des Rektums nicht über den Pfortaderkreislauf über die Leber läuft, sondern direkt zurück zum Herzen und darüber dann ins Gehirn. Das ist ja auch der Grund, wieso Zäpfchen oder sog. Rektiolen (Ampullen mit z.B. Diazepam, die rektal verabreicht werden) so gut wirken. Der Magen und der restliche Teil des Darms sind allerdings mit der Pfortader verbunden, was bedeutet, dass ein guter Teil des Alkohols von der Leber schon "abgefangen" wird, bevor er in's Gehirn kommt. Heißt soviel wie: Wenn man sich über die Darmschleimhaut Alkohol zu- (bzw. in diesem Falle ja eher ein-)führen möchte, braucht man deutlich weniger davon. Was ich jetzt beim Nachlesen noch gefunden habe: Man kann wohl ca. sagen, dass rektal eingeführter Alkohol etwa die sechsfache Wirkung zeigt wie oral eingenommener, da die Leber eben bei der ersten Kreislaufpassage übergangen wird.

Edit: Übrigens ist die ganze Geschichte für Frauen deutlich gefährlicher als für Männer, da Frauen grundsätlich weniger ADH (Alkoholdehydrogenase, Alkohol abbauendes Enzym) pro Kilogramm Körpergewicht haben als Männer -> auch der Grund dafür, wieso Frauen im Allgemeinen weniger Alkohol vertragen als Männer.

Edit²: LAX, nach der engen psychologischen Definition ist jeder, der "regelmäßig" Alkohol trinkt, Alkoholiker. Das gilt sogar für jemanden, der einfach jedes Jahr an seinem Geburtstag und an Silvester mit einem Glas Sekt anstößt. Das entspricht einer gewissen Regelmäßigkeit und wird unter der strengsten Definition als Alkoholismus bezeichnet. Medizinisch hingegen ist jemand dann Alkoholiker, wenn nicht nur eine sehr starke psychische, sondern auch eine physische Abhängigkeit vorhanden ist.


----------



## Neritia (2. April 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Edit: Übrigens ist die ganze Geschichte für Frauen deutlich gefährlicher als für Männer, da Frauen grundsätlich weniger ADH (Alkoholdehydrogenase, Alkohol abbauendes Enzym) pro Kilogramm Körpergewicht haben als Männer -> auch der Grund dafür, wieso Frauen im Allgemeinen weniger Alkohol vertragen als Männer.



 jz kann ich endlich beweisen dass ich der mann in der beziehung bin


----------



## Laxera (2. April 2011)

very funny - und: die schiebens sich den alk hinten rein? - brennt das net furchtbar?.....naja, sorry aber: Sterben sollen sie (am alk) denn das grenzt ja schon echt an geisteskrankheit, so mit einer durchaus gefährlichen droge um zu gehen (wie gesagt ich trinke auch dann und wann mal nen schluck oder 2....whiskey, meist mit nem guten buch, toller musik (oft klassik) und guter beleuchtung (gibt nix entspannenderes))

mfg LAX
ps: whiskey etc. kann man auch im winter (wenn man es net übertreibt) in nen tee packen (tut vor allem dann recht gut, wenn man gerade ne stunde oder so schneeräumen war


----------

